# ترنيمة / مش هأسيب أيدك يا ربي - للمرنمة / إنجي إسحق + المرتل / ساتر ميخائيل



## Eng-Marco (8 مايو 2010)

*
†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

ترنيمة / مش هأسيب أيدك يا ربي

أداء صوتي : المرنمة / إنجي إسحق + المرتل / ساتر ميخائيل

http://www.4shared.com/file/N6YVImHe/____.html

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

الجروب الرسمي للمرنمة / إنجي إسحق ع الفيس بوك

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=235435100443

†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+†+

أذكرونا في صلواتكم*​


----------



## anosh (8 مايو 2010)

*مش هاسيب ايدك ياربى  

كلمات و الحان و اداء   / انجى اسحق

بالاشتراك مع المرنم المتميز / ساتر ميخائيل 

 توزيع و نااااااااااااااااااااى / جون اسطفانوس

صلوا من اجلى 


*​


----------



## jehan (8 مايو 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الترنيمه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (8 مايو 2010)

*
شكرا

راااائعه جدااااااااااااااااا

سلام الرب يســــــــوع

​*


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى ماركو على تعبك*​


----------



## koky_krkr22 (11 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## markos saeed (11 مايو 2010)

ياريت حد يا جماعه ينزلها على رابط تانى غير ال 4shared علشان مش بيشتغل عندى


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> ياريت حد يا جماعه ينزلها على رابط تانى غير ال 4shared علشان مش بيشتغل عندى



*لينك ترنيمة 
مش هاسيب ايدك ياربى *​
http://www.2shared.com/audio/YIJAQcQQ/_________.html


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2010)

markos saeed قال:


> ياريت حد يا جماعه ينزلها على رابط تانى غير ال 4shared علشان مش بيشتغل عندى



*لينك اخر*​
http://www.2shared.com/fadmin/13274642/968e07e1/_________.mp3.html


----------



## anosh (13 مايو 2010)

*مرقس 
يارب تكون الينكات شغااله​*


----------



## anosh (15 مايو 2010)

*صلوااااااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2010)




----------



## anosh (17 مايو 2010)

*thanksssssssssssss​*


----------



## anosh (22 مايو 2010)

*for you​*


----------



## anosh (27 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى كليمو​*


----------



## anosh (9 يونيو 2010)

*كتيييييييييييييييييييير​*


----------



## anosh (22 يونيو 2010)

*صلواااااااااااااتكم​*


----------



## anosh (3 يوليو 2010)

*معااااااااااااااااانااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (8 يوليو 2010)

*دايماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2010)




----------



## anosh (12 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسى كليمو​*


----------



## anosh (27 يوليو 2010)

*جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## anosh (11 أغسطس 2010)

*كل صيام عدراء و انتم طيبين​*


----------



## anosh (31 أغسطس 2010)

*و بسلاااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## anosh (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*تذاع حاليا فيديو على قناة اغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابى ​*


----------



## anosh (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*و ياريت اللى يقدر يسجلها 
يرفعهااااااااااااا على المنتدى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 سبتمبر 2010)

anosh قال:


> *و ياريت اللى يقدر يسجلها
> يرفعهااااااااااااا على المنتدى ​*


عندى بس مش من اولها للاسف 
لو جبتها كاملة هرفعها بإذن ربنا
​


----------



## Rosetta (20 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## anosh (24 سبتمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> عندى بس مش من اولها للاسف
> لو جبتها كاملة هرفعها بإذن ربنا
> ​




*ياريت بجد
و ميرسى على تعبك*​


----------



## anosh (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*
Red Rose88  
ميرسى على مرورك​*


----------



## anosh (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتك​*


----------



## anosh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*تذاع الان على قناة اغابى ​*


----------



## anosh (2 ديسمبر 2010)

* الكليب فى قسم الفيديوهااااااااااااااااات ​*


----------



## anosh (11 مايو 2011)

*شكرا ماركو على تعبك​*


----------



## anosh (15 يونيو 2011)

*ربناااا يعوضك​*


----------



## son_of_christ (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على الترنيمة


----------



## anosh (26 يونيو 2011)

*شكرااااااااااا ليك​*


----------



## anosh (21 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنه و الكل بالف خير


----------

